# (Help) Start a smal Pet food Plant..



## Petersool (Feb 15, 2010)

*Dear Friends:smile:
i want to start an small Pet food pland.
But i haven hav Good Information.
First i want to know.
1- What are good Food materials For Dry food?
2- Do you know any analyse of pet food?:smile:
3- Would you recommend me any Books For this reason?:redface:

Thanks alot:smile:*


----------



## Todd (Jan 13, 2010)

if you want to start up a pet food plant i'd defiantly do A LOT of research before beginning anything further. Pet health can be complicated at times so it's very important for you to do tons and tons of research on what goes into a good dog food. I'd recommend searching the web and studying the subject of dog nutrition for a minimum of 2 or more years before going any further. Trust me, it'll be worth it:smile: Here is a start. Check this article out which talks about the dangers of most dog foods;

What’s Really in Pet Food

Here's a website discussing how to choose a good quality dog food/read labels (grain-free is ideal as is high meat content for dogs are carnivores;

http://www.petplace.com/cats/how-to-read-pet-food-labels-2/page1.aspx

Here's an awesome site which rates hundreds of brands of dog and cat foods and discusses the pros and cons of each;

Dog Food Analysis - Reviews of kibble

This should be a good start just remember though, TONS of research should before plunging into ANYTHING! Good Luck and hopefully you'll produce the best kibble on the market!


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

Petersool said:


> *Dear Friends:smile:
> i want to start an small Pet food pland.
> But i haven hav Good Information.
> First i want to know.
> ...


my advice is to take canidaes,orijens,innovas,and wellness's ingredient lists and take the best ingridients from each while eliminating the fillers from them.

that will be your formulas. then make the connections to get the job done. good lucks./,


----------



## Todd (Jan 13, 2010)

just dont get caught up in the whole advertisements thing. worry about the quality of ingredients... not fancy commercials!


----------



## JayJayisme (Aug 2, 2009)

This is a gag post, right?


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

^^^Just what I was thinking.


----------



## Todd (Jan 13, 2010)

malluver1005 said:


> ^^^Just what I was thinking.


to be honest that's what i was kinda thinking as well. though i'd respond anyway just incase it was legit. though i'd throw in some advice before he went to a purina forum or something lol


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Todd said:


> to be honest that's what i was kinda thinking as well. though i'd respond anyway just incase it was legit. though i'd throw in some advice before he went to a purina forum or something lol


There's a Purina forum?


----------



## Todd (Jan 13, 2010)

RawFedDogs said:


> There's a Purina forum?


oh, i was just kidding around:biggrin: i googled it though and there actually is one, seriously!

Nestle Purina Petcare Nutrition Forum


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

Petersool said:


> *Dear Friends
> i want to start an small Pet food pland.
> But i haven hav Good Information.
> First i want to know.
> ...


I mean this in the most polite way possible, but someone who has to post a thread on a forum basically asking how to make dog food probably shouldn't be making it. So I really, REALLY hope this is a gag.  lol


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Geeze, I go out of town for one weekend and what's happened around here. lol:tongue:


----------



## Petersool (Feb 15, 2010)

Todd said:


> if you want to start up a pet food plant i'd defiantly do A LOT of research before beginning anything further. Pet health can be complicated at times so it's very important for you to do tons and tons of research on what goes into a good dog food. I'd recommend searching the web and studying the subject of dog nutrition for a minimum of 2 or more years before going any further. Trust me, it'll be worth it:smile: Here is a start. Check this article out which talks about the dangers of most dog foods;
> 
> What’s Really in Pet Food
> 
> ...


Thanks Tood
I am reading those websites,
I dont know If i asked in a wrong place or no
and i dont know why other response like we see...


----------



## Petersool (Feb 15, 2010)

JayJayisme said:


> This is a gag post, right?


what do you mean?
is there any wrong thing ?


----------



## Petersool (Feb 15, 2010)

Todd said:


> just dont get caught up in the whole advertisements thing. worry about the quality of ingredients... not fancy commercials!


I Have no Informationa baout Pet fod
I just Know about dairy and other Farm animals...
i thought by asking this questions i will find more information
and Thank you Tood
You are right i must study ,also i would have study on Food materials
Like i must study on difrence meat and Percentage of Energy and Protein ,and percentage of Amino acids ..


----------



## Petersool (Feb 15, 2010)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> my advice is to take canidaes,orijens,innovas,and wellness's ingredient lists and take the best ingridients from each while eliminating the fillers from them.
> 
> that will be your formulas. then make the connections to get the job done. good lucks./,


Are they good? do they care about their Formula
you know by analysing you can Find out exact Formula but how they make their Products is secret i think...


----------



## Petersool (Feb 15, 2010)

JayJayisme said:


> This is a gag post, right?


why?
which posts are not gag?


----------



## Petersool (Feb 15, 2010)

harrkim120 said:


> I mean this in the most polite way possible, but someone who has to post a thread on a forum basically asking how to make dog food probably shouldn't be making it. So I really, REALLY hope this is a gag. lol


100% i shouldn't make it now. :tongue:
i didn't say I want to making it tomorrow :smile:
and i saw many dogs eating those Foods and died after a short time and also many dogs get Cancer and i think it is because Of preservatives in those foods so start of it is starting asking who used it and giving me advice about it. 
i don't thinks it is big sin to post it here. :smile:
I must recommend to everyone "if you know any thing for help it or do not posting weird answer,Thank you very much" :wink:


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

Are you really located in Iran?


----------



## Petersool (Feb 15, 2010)

harrkim120 said:


> Are you really located in Iran?


yes I am:smile:


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Thats a huge undertaking, even the smallest manufacturing facility is a large scale operation that requires major man power and funding. So unless you have both, it would be very difficult to take off.


----------



## Petersool (Feb 15, 2010)

Unosmom said:


> Thats a huge undertaking, even the smallest manufacturing facility is a large scale operation that requires major man power and funding. So unless you have both, it would be very difficult to take off.


Thank for your reply:wink:
you are right i think it need graet Funding,You know i think we should have a research team with labrator and also some test pets.
a Company must have QC facility.:smile:


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Just a suggestion, but maybe you can work towards opening up a holistic pet food store and getting some of the better brands shipped to your location. Again, its big investment and risk, but definitely possible with extra help. 

Correct me if I'm wrong, but from what I've seen most people in the Middle East regard animals as pests, so if this is something you want to pursue, you may want to target upper class population since they are most likely to have disposable income and keep companion animals. I think good food should be available to everyone, but I think since so many live in poverty and dont have the means to afford food even for themselves, they are not going to spend money on any commercial pet food. 

But to be honest, if I were you, I'd focus my attention on other areas of improving animals lives, such as raising money and awareness towards spay/neuter clinics and educating owners on humane treatment of animals.


----------



## Petersool (Feb 15, 2010)

Unosmom said:


> Just a suggestion, but maybe you can work towards opening up a holistic pet food store and getting some of the better brands shipped to your location. Again, its big investment and risk, but definitely possible with extra help.
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong, but from what I've seen most people in the Middle East regard animals as pests, so if this is something you want to pursue, you may want to target upper class population since they are most likely to have disposable income and keep companion animals. I think good food should be available to everyone, but I think since so many live in poverty and dont have the means to afford food even for themselves, they are not going to spend money on any commercial pet food.
> 
> But to be honest, if I were you, I'd focus my attention on other areas of improving animals lives, such as raising money and awareness towards spay/neuter clinics and educating owners on humane treatment of animals.


To be honest with You 
First i Liked To know science Of this food and a process of making animal food 
and as you said before It needs Many funding and a good researchers and research facility.here we have many Vet Clinic 
although we live in Middle eastern country but i can say in Iran we have many pet store and dog owner 
you know Persian cat is famous Breed of Iran and many people keep pets like Birds or parrot and 
maybe you know Dogs is not cleat in Islamic beliefs (also these are not my Personnel) 

all in all what i am looking is ability of making food and pet food science. 

Thanks For Consideration and Your help:smile:


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Petersool said:


> what do you mean?
> is there any wrong thing ?




This really has to be someone messing around. No one with half a brain spells this bad. The sentence structure makes mine look great.

If you are for real, get back in the classroom and learn at least a little English grammer. I can tell you this, no one and I mean no one is going to take you seriously, nor could you get any investers. Only a fool would back you with your grammer.

Oh now I see you are from Iran !!! You still should learn English.


----------



## Todd (Jan 13, 2010)

GermanSheperdlover said:


> This really has to be someone messing around. No one with half a brain spells this bad. The sentence structure makes mine look great.
> 
> If you are for real, get back in the classroom and learn at least a little English grammer. I can tell you this, no one and I mean no one is going to take you seriously, nor could you get any investers. Only a fool would back you with your grammer.


He's from Iran. That's probably why his grammar isn't that great.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Thats pretty harsh, if this person is real, he's just trying to learn and keep an open mind unlike some people. English isnt a universal language.


----------



## Todd (Jan 13, 2010)

Unosmom said:


> Thats pretty harsh, if this person is real, he's just trying to learn and keep an open mind unlike some people. English isnt a universal language.


right. English is probably his second language.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

I'd agree with most...sounds like someone trying to jerk everyone's chain. If this is not the case, I apologize. 

I admire ANYONE trying to make a go of it in the world of entrepreneurship...and many companies would actually benefit themselves from hitting online forums like this one. 

But something just sounds a bit fishy on this one.


----------



## Petersool (Feb 15, 2010)

*Last Post In this Page*

Dear GermanSheperdlover 
You can tell me My English Problems in Private message. 
There are many American who can speak Correctly and also some people even do not know English. 
i just Thought i can find some people who have Information 
Like Todd 
I want to thank Todd and Unosmom , They answered me honestly without any wrong Thinking. 
I don't know what was the problem in some users Mind, 
I just asked 3 questions and i just give lots of wrong answer . 

I am real and i am not any person from any Company 
and also I don't Anna make any wrong thing here. 
English is My second Language yes 
I hope admin Block this thread. 
Thanks:frown:


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

This thread is being locked at the request of the original poster and yes, as near as I can tell, he is from Iran.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I can see how people got confused. Usually when there is someone here doing something they shouldn't, they use bad grammar and spelling...its a cue right off the bat that the person posting is up to no good. I must admit that I thought it was a bogus thread at first myself, but I see here that this is not the case.

But I will say once again, that everyone here must treat everyone else with respect. No matter who they are, or where they are from or what they do/say. And English is not a universal language, it just happens to be the "universal" language we use on this forum. Petersool's English is not that bad actually, and I applaud him for joining us here :biggrin:

Petersool, you bring an open mind to the forum and I think its great that we are lucky enough to capture the attention of people all over the world! There is plenty to learn out there, so don't let anyone stop you. Welcome to the forum :wink:


----------

